# Jetzt ab 1,-- Euro!!!



## arT2 (8. Juli 2003)

Jetzt bei eBay.de ab 1,-- Euro zu haben!!

HiTec-SLK Freeride-Rahmen, 48cm RH, mit XT Innenlager, FSA DH Pro Steuersatz & HT Sattelstütze!! Topzustand!! Nur kurze Zeit!

Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3617166385

Bei Fragen  *eMail*.

*Heute (08.07) ab 13:00:*







*Viel Spass beim Bieten*


----------



## arT2 (9. Juli 2003)

..nur noch 4Tage & 5 Stunden!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arT2 (10. Juli 2003)

...*nur noch 3 Tage und 5 Stunden* !!


----------



## arT2 (11. Juli 2003)

*...nur noch 2 Tage und 5 Stunden !! *


----------



## arT2 (12. Juli 2003)

*...nur noch 1 Tag und 5 Stunden !!*


----------



## arT2 (12. Juli 2003)

*...steht nicht mehr zum Verkauf!!!*


----------

